# Pheonix Arizona Show



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Anybody from NorCal going I know it's early but yet it's not :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jan 4 2006, 01:07 AM~4544703
> *Anybody from NorCal going I know it's early but yet it's not  :biggrin:
> *


you know we're there Joe........rooooooooooooooad triiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip


----------



## 47oldplymouth (Nov 20, 2004)

i'll be there checking things out>>>>


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 4 2006, 01:44 PM~4547662
> *you know we're there Joe........rooooooooooooooad triiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip
> *


we should be taking the 68 the two big bodys & rumor has it a KUTTY might even go :0


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

northern kali uce is rollin joe maybe we can roll together?


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

Joe you know i'll be there, we are rolling out the lorenzo's 62 out there, i know modesto, reno, nor cal and maybe bakersfield are rolling out there also!!! We will see you out there!!!


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

imperials new mexico will be there


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Jan 8 2006, 02:44 PM~4573764
> *Joe you know i'll be there, we are rolling out the lorenzo's 62 out there, i know modesto, reno, nor cal and maybe bakersfield are rolling out there also!!! We will see you out there!!!
> *


we're rolling out with Impalas from stockton & modesto so we'll see you on the way


----------



## TwistedKreations1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Some of colorados finest will be rolling out heard phoenix show is off the chains. Twisted Kreations (New but rolling strong) :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

whats the date?


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

MARCH 5


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## CLASSIFIED84CADI (Dec 28, 2005)

I WILL BE THERE WITH MY 84


----------



## CLASSIFIED84CADI (Dec 28, 2005)

CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHO IS THROWING THIS SHOW AND THE EXACT LOCATION? I ALSO WANT TO INVITE ANYONE FROM ANYWHERE TO OUR SHOW THE 26TH OF MARCH.****** ANOTHER "DAMN" SHOW******


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIFIED84CADI_@Jan 11 2006, 08:02 AM~4592829
> *CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHO IS THROWING THIS SHOW AND THE EXACT LOCATION? I ALSO WANT TO INVITE ANYONE FROM ANYWHERE TO OUR SHOW THE 26TH OF MARCH.****** ANOTHER "DAMN" SHOW******
> *


LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IS THROWING THE SHOW  




AND I MIGHT BE OUT THERE CHECKING IT OUT :cheesy:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 8 2006, 09:12 AM~4572509
> *northern kali uce is rollin joe maybe we can roll together?
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jan 8 2006, 04:06 PM~4574107
> *we're rolling out with Impalas from stockton & modesto so we'll see you on the way
> *



cant wait!! be ready to roll joe pack a lunch its gonna be a looonnnggg ride. :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

uuuu kknnnooowwwwww!!!



hey Joe, what's up with the avatar...ja ja ja


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jan 12 2006, 08:52 PM~4607014
> *uuuu kknnnooowwwwww!!!
> hey Joe, what's up with the avatar...ja ja ja
> *


he has year supply of corn flakes uce!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 12 2006, 09:06 PM~4607128
> *he has year supply of corn flakes uce!!!!!!!!
> *



chit, there is enuf there for all of us for a year!!


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jan 13 2006, 10:13 PM~4615481
> *chit, there is enuf there for all of us for a year!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jan 13 2006, 10:13 PM~4615481
> *chit, there is enuf there for all of us for a year!!
> *


if only they were full of beer :0


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I'LL BE THERE!!!! LAST YEAR WAS MY 1ST TIME AT THE PHOENIX LRM. ANYONE KNOW IF JACKSON'S WILL BE THE SPOT TO BE AT THE NITE BEFORE THE SHOW AGAIN?????


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

ALL KLIQUE CHAPTERS WILL BE INT HE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

rollerz


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 14 2006, 03:44 PM~4619787
> *I'LL BE THERE!!!! LAST YEAR WAS MY 1ST TIME AT THE PHOENIX LRM. ANYONE KNOW IF JACKSON'S WILL BE THE SPOT TO BE AT THE NITE BEFORE THE SHOW AGAIN?????
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

think someone from NEWSTYLE is bustin out there.....jus have to wait an see


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Jan 17 2006, 12:18 AM~4638424
> *think someone from NEWSTYLE is bustin out there.....jus have to wait an see
> *


Are you going


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jan 17 2006, 02:09 AM~4638802
> *Are you going
> *


i might...im tryin to go to san berndo...im finishing up right now for the autorama.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## chi-sexy8 (Aug 18, 2005)

chi-town


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

anybody know if theres going to be ANY shows durring like feb 8-15?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

IM GETTIN MY HOTEL RITE BY JACKSON'S CUZ I DONT WANNA GET HIT WITH A DUI THE NITE B4 THE SHOW. THEIR LRM PRE PARTY WAS OFF THE CHAIN LAST YEAR!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CANT WAIT TO GET U CATS ON TAPE!!!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

[attachmentid=437675]
RollerZ Only (World Wide) Will Be There!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

IMPERIALS NEW MEXICO WILL BE THERE.........


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 8 2006, 11:12 AM~4572509
> *northern kali uce is rollin joe maybe we can roll together?
> *


Poutyyyyyyyyyy Faaaaaaaaaaaace Roaaaaaaaaaaaaaad Crewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

next month bitches, next month!!!!


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

IT'S GONA BE HERE QUICK, BETER GET READY ..


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 6 2006, 12:04 AM~4785872
> *IT'S GONA BE HERE QUICK, BETER GET READY ..
> *


:thumbsup:

anyone stayin at the holiday inn express???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: couple weeks away....


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

LATIN LIFE C.C ..OC & I.E WILL BE THERE ... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

what is it??? 3 weeks away????? who's got the official countdown going??


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:wave: Toro....

Not this year  Headin to Vegas instead so I'm conserving my vacations time 

You all have fun and be safe, hopefully it won't be POURING rain this year, LOL. To the Merced Chapter: HAVE FUN AT HOOTERS!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

....and hit up some different night clubs for me! That one place we all went to _first _was WHACK! Thank God the night ended up cool!!! LOL.....and have a designated driver this time, you guys are lucky I was cool to drive, HAHAHA :nono:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jan 3 2006, 11:07 PM~4544703
> *Anybody from NorCal going I know it's early but yet it's not  :biggrin:
> *


HEY JOE! :cheesy: Congrats on the StreetLow article, I checked it out yeaterday :thumbsup:  :cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Feb 13 2006, 06:00 PM~4841390
> *:wave: Toro....
> 
> Not this year   Headin to Vegas instead so I'm conserving my vacations time
> ...


did someone say HOOOOOOOOOOOTERRRRRRRRRRSSS???????


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Feb 13 2006, 05:04 PM~4841416
> *HEY JOE! :cheesy: Congrats on the StreetLow article, I checked it out yeaterday :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Feb 13 2006, 04:12 PM~4841463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well deserved!! :thumbsup:  :cheesy: ....you also came out in Fun in the Sun or the SJ StreetLow show pics, I don't have the magazine in front of me right now tho, so I don't remember which one it was  Sorry if I'm blowin your cover, heehee :angel:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

IM DOWN TO HIT UP HOOTERS ON SAT FOR DINNER. I'LL BE CLUBBIN AT JACKSON'S AFTER!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 13 2006, 05:53 PM~4841360
> *what is it??? 3 weeks away????? who's got the official countdown going??
> *


http://www.7is7.com/otto/countdown.html?ye...0Tour%20Phoenix


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

19 MORE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Feb 13 2006, 11:11 PM~4843506
> *Thanks  :biggrin:
> *


fucking Joe...I thought those were red condoms in your avatar...hehehehehe....


congratrs on the Streetlow feature...looks good homie...hey...I'll be tipping a few beers for you in Hawaii this week...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 14 2006, 12:32 AM~4844283
> *IM DOWN TO HIT UP HOOTERS ON SAT FOR DINNER. I'LL BE CLUBBIN AT JACKSON'S AFTER!!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


hehehe.......vamos.......


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Jan 14 2006, 03:11 AM~4616912
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lil joe is this you?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Feb 13 2006, 05:04 PM~4841416
> *HEY JOE! :cheesy: Congrats on the StreetLow article, I checked it out yeaterday :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *



is any one from nor cal going? any cars from norcal? seems modesto isnt sending any cars.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Feb 19 2006, 11:11 PM~4885387
> *is any one from nor cal going? any cars from norcal? seems modesto isnt sending any cars.
> *


Im not sure about who is going this year :dunno: I'm not -saving PTO for Vegas  :tears: Usually Norcal, Modesto, Merced, and Bakersfield chapters send some rides - haven't asked this year tho.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm not going either :angry:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Feb 20 2006, 11:07 AM~4887132
> *I'm not going either  :angry:
> *


man it seems like everyone who pumped me up to go telling me of how much fun it going to be giving me this vision of partying :roflmao: 

but now none of them are going mainly kiki that fucker ha ha 
even in my chapter originally we were taking 7 cars now its down to 3 man wtf is going on here! ha ha oh well im still going !


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I wanted to go but because of medical reasons & a new medication I will be staying local for this one


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## lv93fleetwood (Mar 3, 2004)

Desirable Ones - Las Vegas will be reppin


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

there will be a few Rollerz Only In the PHX...


----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)

Low Times C.C. 

Kingman AZ 

going out to rep, and where bringin a toy! 

dont worrie joe I'll get hella pics and send them ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

:biggrin: 12 MORE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)

where are the hop's giong on after the show on that sunday???


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

LADIEZ TOUCH will be there.........


:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream_@Feb 21 2006, 09:21 AM~4893418
> *where are the hop's giong on after the show on that sunday???
> *



:dunno: I heard STREET LIFE


----------



## CHYIMPALA69 (Feb 23, 2005)

GROUPE WILL BE REPRESENTING :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

anyone see lil rob in san fran last year at the cow palace?????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE DEEP AS FUCK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 22 2006, 12:36 AM~4899238
> *MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE DEEP AS FUCK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FOOTBALL AFTER THE SHOW IN THE PARKIN LOT VS ROLLERZ ONLY???? :dunno:
:cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

MY HOTEL IS BOOKED AND READY TO GO. SAT IS HOOTERS AND JACKSON'S. AFTER THE SHOW IM CRUISING THAT ONE BLVD EVERYONE GOES TO AFTERWARDS. LAST YEAR IT WAS CRACKIN PRETTY GOOD TILL THE COPS RAN EVERYONE OFF.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 21 2006, 11:47 PM~4899305
> *MY HOTEL IS BOOKED AND READY TO GO. SAT IS HOOTERS AND JACKSON'S. AFTER THE SHOW IM CRUISING THAT ONE BLVD EVERYONE GOES TO AFTERWARDS. LAST YEAR IT WAS CRACKIN PRETTY GOOD TILL THE COPS RAN EVERYONE OFF.
> *



sounds like you got shit planned out real good homie... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 22 2006, 01:08 AM~4899381
> *sounds like you got shit planned out real good homie... :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


   

THIS WILL BE MY 2ND TIME AT THE PHX SHOW. GOTTA DO IT BIG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

MI VIDA C.C. :biggrin: SOUTH AZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

Well dont worry Impalas will be there!!! Merced, Stockton, Reno, Phoneix, Tucson are the only ones i've heard that are going, waiting to hear from Bakersfield!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 21 2006, 10:39 PM~4899254
> *FOOTBALL AFTER THE SHOW IN THE PARKIN LOT VS ROLLERZ ONLY???? :dunno:
> :cheesy:
> *


OR HOW ABOUT MAJESTICS AND ROLLERZ ONLY GET TOGETHER AND PLAY SMEAR THE QUEER WITH SCOONER :cheesy:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

MI Vida CC Pinal County will be there too :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just a week and a half......


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Feb 22 2006, 11:26 AM~4902436
> *Well dont worry Impalas will be there!!! Merced, Stockton, Reno, Phoneix, Tucson are the only ones i've heard that are going, waiting to hear from Bakersfield!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 22 2006, 05:29 PM~4904135
> *OR HOW ABOUT MAJESTICS AND ROLLERZ ONLY GET TOGETHER AND PLAY SMEAR THE QUEER WITH SCOONER :cheesy:
> *


YEA IT WOULD TAKE A WHOLE ARMY TO TRY TAKE ME DOWN. WE'LL SEE WHO WINS. SEE U THERE!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

looks like its going to be a good show!!! hopefully it is. :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 23 2006, 01:57 AM~4908253
> *looks like its going to be a good show!!! hopefully it is.  :cheesy:
> *


SO FAR THE 10 DAY FORECAST IS LOOKING PRETTY GOOD. HOPEFULLY NO RAIN LIKE LAST YEAR. LOWRIDER GODS MUSTA BEEN LOOKIN DOWN ON US THAT DAY. WEATHER CLEARED UP ALMOST EXACTLY AT THE START OF THE SHOW. :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 23 2006, 01:06 AM~4908294
> *SO FAR THE 10 DAY FORECAST IS LOOKING PRETTY GOOD. HOPEFULLY NO RAIN LIKE LAST YEAR. LOWRIDER GODS MUSTA BEEN LOOKIN DOWN ON US THAT DAY. WEATHER CLEARED UP ALMOST EXACTLY AT THE START OF THE SHOW. :cheesy:
> *


yup... hoping it stays like that!!! i remember last year around this time we were getting pounded with rain!!!! been pretty good so far... but yup.. around ten in morning it cleared up.. and the show started at 11... :cheesy: :worship:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ANYONE GOT 1 EXTRA WRISTBAND LEMME KNOW. I'LL GIVE YA A DUB FOR IT.

SUP WITH LRM SELLING ONLINE E-TICKETS FOR THIS SHOW? IS THERE GONNA BE A SEPARATE LINE FOR THESE? IF NOT IT MAKES NO SENSE CUZ U STILL GONNA HAVE TO WAIT IN THAT LONG ASS LINE. :uh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

After the show in Phoenix, there'll be a hop at Street Life.

54th Ave & Camelback :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TwistedKreations1 (Dec 29, 2005)

I here that they are full and some people are getting turned away.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 23 2006, 11:55 PM~4916825
> *
> *



Why you worrying fool... u know u gotta show that top secret confidential shit u got coming out... :0 




i'll have my camera ready...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 24 2006, 12:01 AM~4916873
> *Why you worrying fool... u know u gotta show that top secret confidential shit u got coming out...  :0
> i'll have my camera ready...
> *


hahaha....u get the notification from lowrider yet?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 24 2006, 12:03 AM~4916886
> *hahaha....u get the notification from lowrider yet?
> *



 :angry: Why u gotta rub it in fool.. u know i ain't showing... :tears:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 24 2006, 12:43 AM~4917099
> *  :angry: Why u gotta rub it in fool.. u know i ain't showing... :tears:
> *


well whoever in your club that is showing... and dont worry homie.. your car will be out soon hopefully


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 24 2006, 12:52 AM~4917148
> *well whoever in your club that is showing... and dont worry homie.. your car will be out soon hopefully
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwistedKreations1_@Feb 23 2006, 06:49 PM~4914339
> *I here that they are full and some people are getting turned away.
> *


this is true. Just got the phone call today. OVERSOLD.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 24 2006, 01:13 PM~4920076
> *this is true. Just got the phone call today. OVERSOLD.
> *



:0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

can't wait.........gonna be off da hook


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Detroit will be in he house!
Kita I hope to see you there!
same for you Jesse, I hope we actually get to meet each other this time


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 24 2006, 05:48 PM~4921586
> *Detroit will be in he house!
> Kita I hope to see you there!
> same for you Jesse, I hope we actually get to meet each other this time
> *


I'm there brudda.....not sure if we're leaving at midnight on thursday or at 4am on friday...but we'll be there..


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 24 2006, 04:48 PM~4921586
> *Detroit will be in he house!
> Kita I hope to see you there!
> same for you Jesse, I hope we actually get to meet each other this time
> *


TRUDAWG.....what time does your flight get in??


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

we are all gonna have to take a big LIL family pic on sunday......


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 24 2006, 01:13 PM~4920076
> *this is true. Just got the phone call today. OVERSOLD.
> *


DAM


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

********Ready for the Phoenix Show*******


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

This is where Rollerz Only Will be Sat-Night


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

8 MORE DAYS FOOOLS, BETTER HAVE YOUR CONFORMATION LETTER


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

hmmmm coach and willies or jackson's? looks like both will be crackin and they are both right next to each other. that whole block gonna be jumpin! i might have to reserve tables at both spots!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

got a flyer tonight that says carshow pre-party at coach and willies??? but yeah jacksons popping to..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

and yup got the confirmation for the show today


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

switch detroit will be there. were leaving friday night and stayin for about 2 weeks.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 24 2006, 04:48 PM~4921586
> *Detroit will be in he house!
> Kita I hope to see you there!
> same for you Jesse, I hope we actually get to meet each other this time
> *


oh hell yea! can't wait uce it beeen a while onelove tto my d-town uso ryan. puff puff pass yaa feel me


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 26 2006, 05:38 AM~4930441
> *and yup got the confirmation for the show today
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Feb 26 2006, 12:47 PM~4931441
> *oh hell yea! can't wait uce it beeen a while onelove tto my d-town uso ryan. puff puff pass yaa feel me
> *


don't leave me out of the rotation......


----------



## lolow89caprice (Feb 6, 2006)

UNIDOS C.C. from Tucson,Arizona will be there!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 27 2006, 05:47 PM~4940025
> *
> *


make sure you all say what's up.....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 27 2006, 04:48 PM~4940039
> *make sure you all say what's up.....
> *


 :thumbsup: alright homie..


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sup Jen..I see you on here....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 26 2006, 12:48 AM~4929494
> *hmmmm coach and willies or jackson's? looks like both will be crackin and they are both right next to each other. that whole block gonna be jumpin! i might have to reserve tables at both spots!
> *


just reserve a table on the rail road tracks that way your in the middle


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 28 2006, 12:06 PM~4945930
> *just reserve a table on the rail road tracks that way your in the middle
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 28 2006, 01:06 PM~4945930
> *just reserve a table on the rail road tracks that way your in the middle
> *


THATS TRUE. I ALMOST TRIPPED AND FELL ON MY WAY TO JACKSON'S ON THOSE DAMN TRACKS. THEY WOULDNT LET ME IN WITH TENNIS SHOES SO ALL I HAD IN MY RIDE WAS MY DRESS SANDALS AND NO BLACK SOCKS!!!! :twak: BAREFOOT & DRUNK IN MY DRESS SANDALS AND DICKIES I RUN BACK TO THE CLUB AND ALMOST FALL ON THE TRACKS. :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 28 2006, 10:01 PM~4949854
> *THATS TRUE. I ALMOST TRIPPED AND FELL ON MY WAY TO JACKSON'S ON THOSE DAMN TRACKS. THEY WOULDNT LET ME IN WITH TENNIS SHOES SO ALL I HAD IN MY RIDE WAS MY DRESS SANDALS AND NO BLACK SOCKS!!!! :twak: BAREFOOT & DRUNK IN MY DRESS SANDALS AND DICKIES I RUN BACK TO THE CLUB AND ALMOST FALL ON THE TRACKS.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: the thing with jackson's now is that u slip the security at the door and extra ten.. and will let u in with shoes..


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 28 2006, 11:26 PM~4950062
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  the thing with jackson's now is that u slip the security at the door and extra ten.. and will let u in with shoes..
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 1 2006, 12:01 AM~4949854
> * DRESS SANDALS
> *


I never heard of dress sandals. Can you were them to church :biggrin: 
post a pic!


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

4 MORE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Feb 24 2006, 07:34 PM~4922636
> ********Ready for the Phoenix Show******
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Feb 20 2006, 12:07 AM~4885371
> *lil joe is this you?
> *


you know it


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Leaving on Fri.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

3more days... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

stockton chapter is leaving thursday night around 7 pm, we have a couple of empty seats .


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

ONLY 59 OF US FROM LA,TRYING TO GET THE REST OF OUR FLAKE ASS HOMIES TO GO.YOU KNOW HOW THAT IS


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlypimp_@Mar 2 2006, 03:32 PM~4962033
> *ONLY 59 OF US FROM LA,TRYING TO GET THE REST OF OUR FLAKE ASS HOMIES TO GO.YOU KNOW HOW THAT IS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## natcal21 (Feb 27, 2006)

HEY anyone interested in joining a car show in Tucson next weekend give me a call...


Natalia
602.488.7178


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 1 2006, 07:29 AM~4951623
> *I never heard of dress sandals. Can you were them to church :biggrin:
> post a pic!
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 2 2006, 07:45 PM~4963664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so that's what they look like.. :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 2 2006, 11:18 PM~4964737
> *so that's what they look like..  :0
> *


YES SIR BUT MINE ARE ALL BLACK :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 2 2006, 10:46 PM~4965011
> *YES SIR BUT MINE ARE ALL BLACK  :0
> *


they are pretty formal.. how comfortable are they?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 2 2006, 11:47 PM~4965019
> *they are pretty formal.. how comfortable are they?
> *


pretty damn comfortable. not quite stacy adams but they do the job


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 2 2006, 11:05 PM~4965199
> *pretty damn comfortable. not quite stacy adams but they do the job
> *


lol... i hear ya..


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

we are fo sure rollin takin off sat early in the morning we should arrive around 11pm, :biggrin: 

bro


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

STOCKTON IMPALAS ON THE ROAD RIGHT NOW!! MAN THIS A BITCH TRYING TO TYPE ON LAPTOP IN BOUNCY ASS SUV TOWING A 64!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ill be in town about 11:00am tomorrow


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## lnap (Mar 3, 2006)

what show in tucson next week??


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 3 2006, 01:14 AM~4965955
> *STOCKTON IMPALAS ON THE ROAD RIGHT NOW!! MAN THIS A BITCH TRYING TO TYPE ON LAPTOP IN BOUNCY ASS SUV TOWING A 64!!
> *


It might help if you put the beer down first :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I LEAVE 1ST THING IN THE MORNING. EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE TRIP!!!!!!! SEE U THERE!!!! :wave:

ILL BE WEARING THIS AT THE SHOW


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 3 2006, 12:08 PM~4968457
> *It might help if you put the beer down first  :0
> *


Yeah I wish it was like that!! Shit we didnt leave Stockton until 11:00 and got here in Phoenix at around 3:30 this afternoon!!! were fucking beat!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## jpmunoz (Nov 29, 2002)

Impalas Reno in da house got to phoenix at 6:30 pm


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 3 2006, 09:15 PM~4972255
> *Yeah I wish it was like that!! Shit we didnt leave Stockton until 11:00 and got here in Phoenix at around 3:30 this afternoon!!! were fucking beat!
> *


U MUSTA HAULED ASS. IT TAKES ME 6 HOURS TO GET TO PHX FROM LA


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 3 2006, 09:57 PM~4972934
> *U MUSTA HAULED ASS. IT TAKES ME 6 HOURS TO GET TO PHX FROM LA
> *


 we argued about our route, but still ended up going the way everybody wanted ( 3 differenty ways) and we still fought about it! the important thing is that we got her safe and are kicking it now!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Couple more hrs. to move in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

IM AN HOUR BEHIND SCHEDUELE BUT ON MY WAY. WILL BE AT THE MOVE-IN BY 3. LATEZZZ


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

a LOT OF rides !!! :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

Rollerz only Deep in AZ


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

TRUUCHA HAS ARRIVED !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Well it turned out to be a good trip,one of our stockton cars that we brought down took a second in the OG hartop class. Surprised to see that no one has posted any pics of the show yet? I'll get Ralphie boy to post them up when we get back home got about another 9 hours of road trip left.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ILL POST MINE TOMORROW


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------

